

Billion-ton comet may have narrowly missed Earth in 1883 - arto
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27264/

======
Lexarius
BadAstronomy doesn't seem to think so:

[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/10/17/di...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/10/17/did-
a-fragmenting-comet-nearly-hit-the-earth-in-1883-color-me-very-skeptical/)

